# Éditer les bordures de cellules dans numbers pour iPad



## tib51 (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un soucis, et je ne trouve aucune solution pou arriver à mes fins. J'edite des tableaux de présences dans numbers, mais je ne trouve pas le moyen d'editer comme je le veux les bordures de cellules. Si je veux une bordure plus foncée ou plus large sur le bord droit et une fine à gauche, c'est impossible !


Pouvez vous me dire comment vous faites pour faire cela ?


Merci d'avance


Tib51


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Septembre 2012)

Tu cliques sur l'icône du pinceau en haut à droite.
Une fenêtre s'ouvre avec des onglets(4)
Tu cliques sur l'onglet "cellules"
Tu cliques sur style de bordures et tu fais ton choix.


Heu, je me rends compte que tu crées des bordures mais elles sont simples !...Pas moyen de faire mieux 
Si tu veux mieux il doit falloir passer par numbers sur MAC.


----------



## tib51 (9 Septembre 2012)

Oui, je ne trouve pas le moyen d'editer finement les bordures.

C'est d'autant plus frustrant que Numbers pour iPad gère correctement les bordures plus avancée puisqu'il les affiche correctement si on importe un fichier créé par numbers pour Mac, ayant des bordures "complexes".


----------

